# Budweiser American Ale Review



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

OK, it's not a fancy import or the latest concoction from a tiny hole-in-the-wall brewery. It's a micro wanna-be from Anheuser Busch. But it's actually a pretty good beer. I review it on my blog at

leafandale.blogspot.com

Feel free to offer your opinions as well.

-Mike


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Just had a few tonight. I like it. Its not going to blow anybody away. but it has a good taste and they go down rather smooth.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for this, I've been wanting to try it. I need to try and find a 6 pack, I don't want to spend the money for more until I try it.


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

I was drinking it in a bar in LA, and the bartender could tell by my face that I was hating it, and he ending up serving me a few other beers. 

I just thought it was a horrible tasting beer. I know its from bud, but still... they should stick to making pee water.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Yahhn said:


> I was drinking it in a bar in LA, and the bartender could tell by my face that I was hating it, and he ending up serving me a few other beers.
> 
> I just thought it was a horrible tasting beer. I know its from bud, but still... they should stick to making pee water.


See Danny, you spoiled it for me!! J/K

I picked up my summer beer go-to.. Hinano.. Reminds me of paradise..:dribble:


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

Hinano? I never heard of them, I will look into them.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks Mike. I'll have to give this a try even though I normally probably wouldn't.


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Thanks Mike. I'll have to give this a try even though I normally probably wouldn't.


I know it's a tough call for beer enthusiasts... especially when the word "Budweiser" is prominantly displayed on the front of the bottle. I think most who wouldn't normally try it will be suprised. It's Michelob priced, so if beer lovers are pinching pennies, $5.99 a six pack makes it worth a look. Sammy Smith it's not. But it's not $12.00 a whack, either.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review! I actually got to sample some of this a little while ago, pre-release, at a wine festival. I remember it being surprisingly good but I had so much wine on the palate I couldn't be sure.


----------



## Classyndry (Jun 10, 2008)

Flavor/Taste: 8 (very enjoyable, easy drinking)

I had a few last night with a friend, and he expressed the same sentiment. While I did find it to be easy drinking, I can't say that it was particularly delicious. I'd describe it as a good alternative to bud light. Easy drinking, but with a very light flavor (as opposed to almost no flavor unless skunked). I'll buy bud light when I'm having a party because thats all some people drink. Perhaps this will offer me, and them, a superior alternative.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Heard very little about it .I will not try it since the Belgium's took it over that was our last major Brewery,Left a really bad taste in my mouth even before i drank it.Thats just my 2 cents...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll give it a try


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i dont think i will ever touch another budweiser product, even if its the best in the world


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

paint said:


> Heard very little about it .I will not try it since the Belgium's took it over that was our last major Brewery,Left a really bad taste in my mouth even before i drank it.Thats just my 2 cents...


yes, i agree with this as well


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Interesting. I really get the point about it being nice to be able to get an inexpensive, readily available craft beer but, I can get several (Sam Adams, Smuttynose, Harpoon, Long Trail etc...) REAL craft beers for that price ($5.99/ six pack)


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

has anyone been able to confirm that this beer is all malt? I cant stand rice used as an adjunct...


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

I think they advertise it as being super hoppy, so Negitve on the all malt.


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

BigBuddha76 said:


> has anyone been able to confirm that this beer is all malt? I cant stand rice used as an adjunct...


According to Bud, it's all malt and no adjuncts. 
http://www.budamericanale.com/pub/american-ale.aspx#the-ale


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

so i was at the bar..and i tried one ! lol...yah i sold my soul !!
it was not horrible, it was better than the lager.
im a huge hop head , so it was definitly a switch for me...
i knew it was not an IPA so i was ready.
overall it is drinkable and cheap.
if i find myself with no micro options i will lean towards this


----------

